# muss man Punkbuster für jedes Spiel installieren ?



## Andi-1990 (4. November 2012)

*muss man Punkbuster für jedes Spiel installieren ?*

Hy,

frage steht eigendlich schon oben.

hab auch bei google schon nachgesehen aber keine Antwort gefunden.

muss man Punkbuster bei jedem Spiel wo es während der installation möglich ist es 
auszuwählen installieren, oder reicht es wenn es von einem Spiel mal installiert wurde ?

zB. 
als erstes Medal of Honor 2010 mit Punkbuster installiert, und dannach 
dann Bad Company 2 das häkchen bei Punkbuster installieren entfernen.

funktioniert Punkbuster dann auch bei Bad Company 2, oder gibt es dann probleme ?


grüße,
Andreas


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2012)

*AW: muss man Punkbuster für jedes Spiel installieren ?*

Der Installer sollte ganz klar erkennen, dass Punkbuster schon installiert ist und es gegebenenfalls nur Updaten. Ich würde den Haken gesetzt lassen, denke mal nicht das er es neu installiert.

Und wenn installiert er es in genau dem gleichen Verzeichnis, sofern du es nicht dauernd änderst. Auf keinen Fall hast du es nachher mehrmals drauf, keine Sorge.


----------



## Andi-1990 (4. November 2012)

*AW: muss man Punkbuster für jedes Spiel installieren ?*

Hy,

ok danke für die Antwort.

der Installer hat es aber anscheinend nicht erkannt.

hab aber letztens bei Bad Company 2 das häkchen entfernt, also Punkbuster nicht mit installiert, hatte es schon mit Medal of Honor installiert

jetz muss ich mir nur noch den Patch für Bad Company 2 runterladen und dann kann ich es ja auch testen. 

sind allerdings 2,4GB nur für einen Patch


----------

